# ZTR Plowing & Chains



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses on the battery question,your answers really helped really helped. Heres my next two questions.

Has anyone here mounted a plow to their ZTR? I see the accessories for these for sale and am just wondering if I am getting everything out of what I own.
I have an Exmark 60 inch with a Kubota diesel. I think weight is 1700lbs. Any thoughts?

The chains I purchased from dealer for ATV are pretty loose and fall off. I see some tighteners out there but thought you guys could give me some good advice on their use.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The wheel motors are not designed to push that kind of load. I would never use my mower to plow snow.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

When I put the "snow tries" on my walker I also use chains. I made it so the chains are TIGHT when there is little to no air in the tires. Got them good and tight, and then air up the tires. Mine don't even make any noise when I drive. That is better than extra tighteners.


As for the wheel hydros....I have no real answer for that in regard to it being Exmark. My walker has the option from the factory of blades/blowers so I know my hydros are at least ment for it.

I'd just ask the dealer and see if you should worry...personally I would not worry. Go make money with your mower!


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

talked to my scag dealer about it the other day...firmly suggested that if i like my mower i would not do it.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You CAN do it, personally I wouldn't use our Exmark to do so. Even though it is an excellent way to make more money with your machine, I think it would be tough on it.

It obviously can be done though, check this out:


----------

